# Crib rental huatulco



## carodecale (Jan 22, 2012)

I am looking for a portable crib/ playpen, stroller, my daughter will be visiting from Feb 1 to March 6 with her 5 month old . Does anyone know where I could rent these items? Maybe some grandparents have a spare one they would be willing to rent for 1 week?Thank you


----------



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

We have found it quite difficult getting baby stuff without paying a fortune for it.

If have to buy, one of the better places we have found is on Insurgentes Sur, not sure of the number but it is close to Metrobus stop Olivio and to a Senor Taco bar; between a classy wine shop and a Uruguyan meat restaurant.

it is called Baby Outlet


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Huatulco is in Oaxaca so Insurgentes Sur in el DF is a long way away!

It seems that Mexico isn't as big on renting things as in North America. One idea would be to buy a crib from a "muebles rusticos" place - we have seen them for under $2000 pesos - and then sell it after your grand-kid's visit. There are always lots of babies in Mexico and I'm sure someone will buy it from you. The little money you lose between the purchase and resale would be like the rent you would have paid.


----------



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

D'o'h Sorry!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

You could look for one of these :


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That baby basket might just be the answer & also be a fine souvenir of the visit to Mexico.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Great idea, GringoCarlos. Simpler than my idea, probably more economic and, as rvgringo says, would make a wonderful souvenir.


----------

